# need feedback on rigging



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a grizzly 1448 coming next week. I ordered 4 lights from Jerry's led they are 40w 4000 lum. warm white, they can be used underwater or out. I have a MK riptide 80lb 24volt hand control. Now my question is what will be some of the options for rigging this. My thinking is to run the lights underwater. Do I put the trolling motor on the side or in the middle? Do I float all the lights? Do I put two up and two down? I have never gigged for flounder before. I'm 72 and in good shape, but I will not be doing an all nighter. ( I think LOL) I need some suggestions, pictures would be nice!
Thank you, Bob


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob, I wish I could help ya...I haven't gone to LED. I have 500W floods (x4) on my cat....
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/flounder-rig-done-151604/ Xshark will probably chime in, he knows his jack!!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I would go above the water do to the drag created by box shaped lights. Also I would build the lights on a detachable piece so you can take them off when fishing. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/its-rigged-ready-496786/


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Put your TM on the side so when your not using it when it's to shallow it won't be in the way.
As far as the lights you'll get more coverage out of the water but when there's a ripple on the surface underwater helps.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

Jerry's lights are tiny, should be no drag issues. Jim Cosson told me about them. He said they were very powerful. I want them to be removable. I have been all over the internet looking at different setups. I need to figure a way to mount the trolling motor on the side and still have room for the lights and be able to flip them up. I'm also thinking of a removable rail that would be waist high and maybe hold the lights on some kind of shaft. I used to own Emerald Coast Marine and sold it 6yrs ago, I've been in the marine business over 40 yrs. and had a lot of boats rigged.( but not a flounder boat ) It does represent a lot of challenges. LOL


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

I just saw your post Flounder and I agree with you about the TM. How would it work with the two middle lights underwater and the corner side lights out of water?


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I looked into these lights.. My idea was basically to take and pre mark a spot on the PCV that would be an "in the water line" and an out of the water line" pre-drill holes for a swing pin arrangement.

Add a separate piece of pcv around the boat 1/4 inch larger in diameter with T's in the spots you want the lights. Simply raise or lower the light and pin it depending on you're needs that night.

if you wanted to do something else you would always remove the lights and leave it's mount in place on the very front face of the rub rail/bow. without it looking to terrible or getting in the way of other things.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/12-volt-lighting-system-question-19726/

Maybe build some thing like Xs first boat that way you could run them in or out of the water.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

Great ideas guys. Keep them coming !!


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

I never posted photos before, hope this works. I have not tried the boat for floundering yet, but it seems like it will work well. I will try to get some photos in the water and let you know how it works out.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks good and you can use them under or above. 
Get some close ups of your mounts on your deck and mounts your PVC goes in.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the close up of the S.S. bracket. I got them at Brunson net shop in Foley.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting.Nice clean set up.


----------



## JNB68 (May 21, 2015)

Did Brunson sell the complete bracket system? That is a great, simple looking system. What size pvc is that vertical pipe running through the bracket? I am after something like that for the front of my jon boat. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## JNB68 (May 21, 2015)

How are you liking that rear hatch? Did you just leave an area of foam cut out or did you put some type of bin in there?


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes Brunson sells the whole bracket. I used 2 inch PVC in bracket. I took a chisel and scored the front of the thread so I would not drop the bolts overboard. Works great! I left a area of foam and for a bin I use the bottom half of a 27 series battery box.


----------



## JNB68 (May 21, 2015)

Great, thanks for the feedback! Set up looks great and adjustable which is what Im after! Have been contemplating the hatch for a while now. Might be time to just pull the trigger. Thanks again for taking the time to post the pics and useful info!


----------

